# Ski befestigen am MTB



## Nuki (31. März 2020)

Hallo im Frühjahr, das nächste kommt ja bestimmt, gibt’s zu Skitouren oft lange Talhatscher, alternativ dazu ist es das MTB zu nehmen. Die Fahrt geht meist über Teerstrassen oder Forstwege. ich fahre mit Klickies, da ich das Fahren mit Tourenskischuhen als unbequem empfinde. 

Die Ski habe ich seit Jahren auf dem Rucksack, die Skischuhe auch. Vielleicht hat jemand gute Alternativen dazu und könnte vielleicht Bildchen dazu reinstellen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## soundfreak (31. März 2020)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-und-skitour.741069/ hast du gesehen ?

p.s. bekannte hatten bis jetzt großteils tourenskischuhe in der bindung und die ski am rucksack befestigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggo (31. März 2020)

Den Mann traf ich am Samstag am Schinder.....






vielleicht ist es hilfreich.


----------



## Nuki (1. April 2020)

soundfreak schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-und-skitour.741069/ hast du gesehen ?
> 
> p.s. bekannte hatten bis jetzt großteils tourenskischuhe in der bindung und die ski am rucksack befestigt.



ja danke das kenne ich ?


----------



## Nuki (1. April 2020)

@gaggo 
das mit dem Korb ist gut, hätte ich auch drauf kommen können 
Auf meinem Sattelstützengepäckträger ist es immer schwierig die Schuhe nachhaltig zu befestigen.

Gerne weitere Bilder


----------



## gaggo (1. April 2020)

Gerne weitere Bilder 
[/QUOTE]


Ich wollte Rad fahren und keine Tour gehen. Außerdem sagte er, dass nahezu alles vereist war. Ohne Harscheisen wär es nicht machbar.





Mit dem Radfahren war das leider nicht überall so toll......


----------



## Nuki (1. April 2020)

Ja im Schatten ists gerade schwierig. 
.. so jetzt geht’s ab aufs Rad, mit Heizsocken. Dekadent? Nein ... schön warm


----------



## Lenka K. (1. April 2020)

gaggo schrieb:


> Ohne Harscheisen wär es nicht machbar.


Das wäre das geringere Problem, wenn ich mir dein Radlbild anschaue ... sieht es auf der Strasse über weite Strecken so aus?


----------



## gaggo (1. April 2020)

Ja leider muss noch viel geschoben werden in Richtung Schinder bzw. Tirol.......

Auf Montag kamen nochmal 10 CM hinzu. Das Foto ist vom Samstag.


----------



## icebreaker (9. April 2020)

Wehmütiger Blick ins letzte Jahr. Diese Jahr kein Abschluss am Hochglück.


----------



## gaggo (9. April 2020)

Hochtraurigkar.......

Darf man noch bis zur Schranke in Hinterriss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (10. April 2020)

Bitte keine Wunden aufreissen -- es gäbe jetzt über die Osterfeiertage im Hochgebirge tolles Wetter und auch genug Schnee ...   So wenige Skitouren wie im diesem Jahr hatte ich zuletzt 2012, als ich mir Anfang März den Haxen gebrochen hab' ... 

Aber die staubtrockenen Trails entschädigen dann doch a bissl ...


----------



## gaggo (11. April 2020)

Man sieht die verschneiten Berge und träumt von Firnabfahrten.....






leider ist die Anfahrt aktuell mehr als umständlich.


----------



## gaggo (18. April 2020)

Dieser jungen Dame begegnete ich gestern auf dem Heimweg nach der Skitour auf den Schinder. So könnte Ich gar nicht fahren. Sie war dennoch richtig fix......!





Alles einseitig am Rucksack wie ihr seht.


----------



## aufgehts (18. April 2020)

gaggo schrieb:


> Dieser jungen Dame begegnete ich gestern auf dem Heimweg nach der Skitour auf den Schinder. So könnte Ich gar nicht fahren. Sie war dennoch richtig fix......!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1021128
> 
> Alles einseitig am Rucksack wie ihr seht.



Völlig beklobt..... 
Alles andere ist besser...


----------



## McNulty (18. April 2020)

Wer koa der koa


----------



## Lenka K. (18. April 2020)

Der Ski und die Stiefel wiegen auch fast nix. Und 158cm hat der Ski bestimmt auch noch 

Das kommt halt davon, wenn frau nur einen blöden Rennrucksäcklein hat  .

Aber jede, wie sie mag ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportBikeExpert (3. Mai 2020)

Sehr interessant. Danke für die Tipps.


----------

